# Losses in The British (UK) 2nd Battalion, The Rifles



## Trip_Wire (Jul 11, 2009)

Afghanistan: Losses in The British (UK) 2nd Battalion, The Rifles.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/northern_ireland/8145751.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8099224.stm

RIP Warriors


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 11, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 11, 2009)

Sad loss...Rest in Peace..


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP and salute.


----------



## tova (Jul 12, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 12, 2009)

RIP, it's getting bad over there, I was watching Aljazeera of all things and they had more coverage of Afghan than CNN or Fox.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 12, 2009)

RIP.


----------

